# Intel i915drm on older Atom chips.



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2022)

I see from the wiki that older Intel chips can run i915drm.


			Graphics/Intel-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki
		


What is the status on PineView chips. These are your N455/D525 Atoms. Very popular in embedded systems.

Will they run an accelerated desktop with i915drm or am I stuck with VESA for Openbox?

I have twm running on a kiosk with N455 with i915drm so it looks possible.

Is there different level of support like the graph above?
For example: Pineview works on i915drm on FreeBSD 12 but not on FreeBSD 13?
When is SandyBridge going to leave us?
I am unfamiliar with Intel's plans or what this means for us.


> On FreeBSD 12, using drm-kmod, support is the same as on Linux 4.16
> 
> On FreeBSD 13, using drm-kmod, support is the same as on Linux 5.4



Do Core2Duo run i915drm? What is lowest level CPU that will run i915drm for FreeBSD 13 RELEASE currently?
Will that change through the 13 Branch? Now that it is in ports and out of base I was wondering...


----------



## getopt (Apr 27, 2022)

Are you talking about the *Intel GMA 3600* series which is a family of integrated video adapters based on the PowerVR SGX 545 graphics core?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2022)

Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




I believe it uses GMA3150.









						Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150
					

Specifications and benchmarks of the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150 graphics card for notebooks.




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------

